# new belted galloway born this morning



## mikecoen (Sep 6, 2011)

Cindy had her second calf early this morning.  Her first calf was present to welcome her sister into the pasture.  The little one stumbled through the electric fence just as I was shutting it off and then I carried her to the adjacent pasture with a real fence and fresh pasture for mom and sis plus better shelter.  This evening all are doing well although I am watchful that calf number one may try to nurse again.  I hope to load the video of the baby nursing early this morning.  Thanks all; please consider yourselves given a celebratory cigar as this is our first calf born on our place after I bought the cow/calf pair last March.  You can see the video on YouTube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P2w5uHZmCs


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the cigar!  And thank you for posting that video.  All I can say is Wow.  

Question, the calf's band, will that stretch all the way around as the calf grows?  Also how old is he in the video?  And how long did it take for the calf to stand?  

Sorry all the questions.  But truly amazing to me.   

Again congratulations on your FIRST!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome little one.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

Awsome.


----------



## laceynoelle (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats so cute!! Congrats. :]


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at that little spunky calf suckling at minutes old


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 7, 2011)

How awesome!  Congratulations!  What an amazing thing to witness!  Best wishes to you with your new calf.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on a healthy heifer calf!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## LovinLife (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 8, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------

